# GPU2 Core 11 auto-upgrade for 1/4/2010



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 3, 2010)

Mandatory core 11 upgrade coming Monday. Let's get some feedback on the PPD of this new core once you get them. I have "-advmethods" enabled now, so I have not seen a 10101 in several days.  Also, it appears that GPU3 will be joining us in the next few months. Get your ATI 5xxx cards ready!


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 3, 2010)

Good news.  I'd really like to get my ATI cards working better.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 3, 2010)

I installed version 1.31 yesterday on one rig. I didn't notice at that time it was a new version, I just did it to re-configure it to "-advmethods" enabled. A quick conclusion is - none 548 WU and a slight speed increase (6300 to 6600 on a 353 on my 9800GTX+, standard clocks). It seems like my other rig stop getting 548 as well. It could be because both rigs have same IP adress ? or just a coincidence?

My GT260 must wait until the normal update if it lives that long. I'm starting to get a vertical stripe on my monitor (same place each time, same color as well). It has disappeared at restarts or short after but my OC days are over. Sorry.

Edit: Just got a new 548 on my GTX260.
Updated manual to the new version and got a EUE on a 353, non-OC. 24 hr. pause. First time in my 10 weeks of time folding.


----------



## King Wookie (Jan 3, 2010)

Will be great to finally use the real power of the ATI cards finally.


----------



## DonInKansas (Jan 3, 2010)

I may reinstall F@H just to give this a go.


----------



## theonedub (Jan 3, 2010)

Im going to wait for the auto upgrade since I seem to never catch my rigs between or right as they are finishing WUs. 

I wonder what the performance will be like on ATI cards when GPU3 is launched. I know an ATI Shader does not = a Cuda core, but does anyone have a rough comparison (4 to 1, 5 to 1, etc)? If the folding performance is there I will switch to ATI for sure.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 3, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Im going to wait for the auto upgrade since I seem to never catch my rigs between or right as they are finishing WUs.
> 
> I wonder what the performance will be like on ATI cards when GPU3 is launched. I know an ATI Shader does not = a Cuda core, but does anyone have a rough comparison (4 to 1, 5 to 1, etc)? If the folding performance is there I will switch to ATI for sure.


I think it's approximately 5:1, so the new 5800 cards should be incredible


----------



## theonedub (Jan 3, 2010)

5 to 1 is not too impressive- I will keep my eyes peeled for the beta PPD results. Im itching to update my 275.


----------

